# Procedure and documents required to sell a Portuguese registered vehicle?



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I bought a brand new gasoline powered motorcycle from a dealer in Portugal and it is less than a year old. There was no financing, it was paid for at the time of sale. I would like to sell it now however I am unsure what is required to transfer ownership if/when I find a buyer. I do have a registration card that I received in the mail, and I have the original receipt from the dealer. I never received a title for the motorcycle, I was told that they do not issue title certificates in Portugal. Anyway what is the procedure for selling it here in Portugal to a private party?

Thank you.


----------



## Nuno MC (Jun 7, 2021)

John and Cecil said:


> I bought a brand new gasoline powered motorcycle from a dealer in Portugal and it is less than a year old. There was no financing, it was paid for at the time of sale. I would like to sell it now however I am unsure what is required to transfer ownership if/when I find a buyer. I do have a registration card that I received in the mail, and I have the original receipt from the dealer. I never received a title for the motorcycle, I was told that they do not issue title certificates in Portugal. Anyway what is the procedure for selling it here in Portugal to a private party?
> 
> Thank you.


Check this site in english with all required info




__





Online Vehicle






www.automovelonline.mj.pt


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you for the link. The instructions on that site are very short and vague, I do not know if I understand what I must do. It sounds like when I find a buyer then I can register the sale online and that is the end of the process for me. Or do I need to contact them in advance and request a certificate to make the sale? Thank you.


----------

